
Running Linux on your smartphone in 2020 - jmngomes
https://tuxphones.com/2020-everything-running-linux-smartphone-guide/
======
h4waii
Termux [0] is an excellent "other" method of having access to A LOT of
GNU/Linux and FOSS tools on any Android device. You can also chroot a full
distribution on it and get access to all the packages available from that
distribution.

0\. [https://termux.com/](https://termux.com/)

~~~
tpoindex
Termux is cool tech (including running full Linux in a chroot). I would also
mention UserLAnd [0] to run full Linux distributions sand specific application
with a simple install.

The thing I am missing the most is HDMI video out, as my retired Nexus 5 could
do with MHL and a simple dongle on the USB micro port. That dongle could also
provide power and another USB port for a mouse or keyboard. Very few modern
phones seem to have any video out other than casting. I do see that
DisplayLink does support Android, but I've yet to find a dongle that also
provides USB C power delivery in a nice portable package.

0\. [https://userland.tech/](https://userland.tech/)

~~~
rkeene2
> The thing I am missing the most is HDMI video out, as my retired Nexus 5
> could do with MHL and a simple dongle on the USB micro port. That dongle
> could also provide power and another USB port for a mouse or keyboard. Very
> few modern phones seem to have any video out other than casting. I do see
> that DisplayLink does support Android, but I've yet to find a dongle that
> also provides USB C power delivery in a nice portable package.

Many phones support USB-C's DisplayPort Alternate Mode which basically does
HDMI over USB-C and allows for power and data, a cheap adapter [0] is all you
need.

[0]
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07R7PD8TR](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07R7PD8TR)

------
webboynews
Question for the knowledgeable, what "makes" Ubuntu touch and can those
components be ported to arch?

~~~
padraic7a
Mír, libhybris and Unity8 are (AFAIK) the big pieces of the software stack.

I believe Mír is available on Arch.

Unity8 has been ported already _, though I don 't know how current that port
is.

_[https://github.com/vanyasem/Unity8-Arch](https://github.com/vanyasem/Unity8-Arch)

